# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  سرعت فوق العاده پایین در شیرپوینت

## R_Rajaee_Rad

سلام
روی vmware شیرپوینت 2013 رو نصب کردم.هرچی منابع سیستمی داشتم دادم به ماشین مجازی اما حتی ویندوز مجازی هم به زور میاد بالا!

پردازنده:amd x4 620
رم:4 گیگ ddr3
ویندوز:server 2008 r2

----------


## mona11

> سلام
> روی vmware شیرپوینت 2013 رو نصب کردم.هرچی منابع سیستمی داشتم دادم به ماشین مجازی اما حتی ویندوز مجازی هم به زور میاد بالا!
> 
> پردازنده:amd x4 620
> رم:4 گیگ ddr3
> ویندوز:server 2008 r2


 دوست عزیز،خیلی ها به من از کندی سرعت شکایت میکنند.واقعیت اینه که مشخصاتی که در بالا گفتی ،همشون خوبن.ولی کندی سرعت شیرپوینت ارتباط زیادی با هاردتون داره.چون به شدت از هارد سیستم کار میکشه.برای برطرف شدن 2 راه بیشتر ندارید.
1- نصب ویندوز سرور 2008 روی سیستم به طور لوکال و نه روی وی ام ویر
2- خرید هارد SSD (البته با قیمت فوق العاده بالا)

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

> دوست عزیز،خیلی ها به من از کندی سرعت شکایت میکنند.واقعیت اینه که مشخصاتی که در بالا گفتی ،همشون خوبن.ولی کندی سرعت شیرپوینت ارتباط زیادی با هاردتون داره.چون به شدت از هارد سیستم کار میکشه.برای برطرف شدن 2 راه بیشتر ندارید.
> 1- نصب ویندوز سرور 2008 روی سیستم به طور لوکال و نه روی وی ام ویر
> 2- خرید هارد SSD (البته با قیمت فوق العاده بالا)


اصلا از همون اول که ویندوز میاد بالا و هیچ برنامه ای که هنوز اجرا نکردم سرعت ویندوز فوق العاده اومده پایین.انگاری ویندوز رفته روی اسلوموشن!
در مورد هارد هم به صورت دیفالت و توصیه شده vm روی اسکازی گذاشتم
راهی است از توی vm ایمیجی -بک آپی چیزی از ویندوز با تمام برنامه ها گرفت و اونو مستقل  به صورت لوکال نصب کرد؟

----------


## mona11

بله.چون کلی سرویس داره که اونها باید اجرا بشه.میشه با norton ghost،ایمیج بگیری ولی مشکل اینجاست که اونقدر تو وی ام ویر آیا فضا دارید که ایمیج رو ذخیره کنید.ندارید دیگه.پس آستین هارو بالا بزنیدو یه درایو رو فرمت و سپس شروع به نصب لوکال کنید.4-5 ساعت بیشتر طول نمیکشه

----------

